# Many Question about E46 mods



## KingRichard (Apr 7, 2002)

I own 318i which is now is quite OK for my standard, However I'm still unhappy with my mods. So I would like to get more info from you guys the expert!

Current configuration:
1. Future Designs Remus Exhaust
2. H&R springs
3. Breyton Inspiration 19"x9" on Dunlop SP 9000 235x35x19 Front 245x35145 Rear 
4. Xenon Light

Question:
1. Xenon light previously install causing error on the dashboard diagnostic system. However after the dealer reset it, its now fixed, however the manual adjusted button (to bring the light down) have now been disable. Is there away to have that manual adjust panel work under Xenon without the auto adjust system?

2. H&R spring is not low enough. I need two/three fingers lower. How could I lower it without losing the convert of the ride? Especially for the rear springs.

3. Need to get my hand on Angel Eyes DDE. Any idea where I can get it at a bargain price?  

4. Anyone know if I can add multifunction steering into my standard non MF system? If I can, do anyone know where I can get the Alpina Steering wheel?

Anyway thanks in advance for the answer...

P.S. I have the pics of my car posted soon.


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

I'd try the following forum for more advice on your question. (Especially the lowering question.)

http://e46.dtmpower.net/


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I actually wanted to say that but didn't want to seem rude or whatever.

The fact is, this forum is very much against all modifications that are used purely for aesthetic purposes. DTM Power is notorious for their rolling hunks of fibreglass and blue lights, they'd most likely be the best source. E46 Fanatics is essentially a balance of this board and DTM, mostly because it contains members of the 2 combined.

I don't mean you push you away from this board at all, just stating that you would get a much better response on those topics from one of the other forums.


----------

